# Hanging out on the guava tree



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

Dimple loves playing on the guava tree (pesticide free) in front of our house. It looks like he was way up high, but he was within my reach 

Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## Akala (Dec 24, 2009)

Aw how cute! Just don't fly away!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

He is very cute  but I would be worried about hawks, cats ect


----------

